# Going Back To Collins Lake Again And Everyone Is Invited



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We has so much fun last weekend camping at Collins Lake, we decided to do it again starting Friday the 24th through the 26th. Chabbie and us have reserved sites 69 and 70, these are sites that get WiFi







So everyone is invited, the more the merrier, so if you got nothing else to do on that weekend then join us around the campfire. Here is a link to the campground Click here


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Definitely the more the merrier!

They have awesome ice cream!!!!!!!!!

And the company will be great!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wish i could but its just a little too far away !

Enjoy yourselves !


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Twice in the same month? That's very cool! Have a fantastic time!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

We'll have to join you one of these times. Unfortunately my son has a soccer tournament that weekend.
Have fun!

--Greg


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> We'll have to join you one of these times. Unfortunately my son has a soccer tournament that weekend.
> Have fun!
> 
> --Greg


Ok, next time then! We'll miss you!


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, I feel left out! Well next time as we have basketball starting up for Zack!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK last chance everyone, it's going to be a great weekend and great weather, so come and join us.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> OK last chance everyone, it's going to be a great weekend and great weather, so come and join us.


X2
It will be great Ice Cream weather this weekend.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone change their mind yet and want to join us? 
We're outta here tomorrow!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Anyone change their mind yet and want to join us?
> We're outta here tomorrow!


And we will see you tomorrow, can't wait until we are all around the campfire.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh, that ICE CREAM is calling our names. I can hear it now:

Chabbie1............ Chabbie1..............

Oh, how sweet it will be.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

I love ice cream!!!! Sweet tooth ya know. Too bad I am stuck work work working this weekend. Hopefully another time...........


----------

